# Двухсторонний спондилолиз (незаращение дуги) L5



## neoline (7 Авг 2011)

Признаки нестабильности в сегменте L5-S1 с умеренными дегенеративно-дистрофическими изменениями
Дорзальная циркулярная протузия диска L5-S1 с признаками двухстороннего диско-радикулярного конфликта
Множественные мелкие узлы Шморля в поясничных позвонках

на сколько это опасно и самое главное СКОЛЬКО стоит операция?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2011)

Снимки покажите. Если по квоте, то бесплатно.


----------



## neoline (8 Авг 2011)

А если не по квоте? Я из ростовской области, тут сказали что около 200 тысяч будет стоить в зависимости откуда еще привезут имплантант. Меня попросили узнать про цену, может в других городах будет подешевле, может кто что посоветует, какой-нибудь военный госпиталь? Дайте больше информации, где можно посмотреть сколько стоят имплантанты?


----------



## дарьякозачук (21 Сен 2011)

У вас в Ростове очень хорошие врачи.. Не надо никуда ездить..


----------

